
I Just Came Home to Sweden. I’m Horrified by the Coronavirus Response Here - imartin2k
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2020/04/sweden-coronavirus-response-death-social-distancing.html
======
rpiguy
The author is truly hyperbolic, talking about mass death happening in Sweden
and comparing it to not standing up to the Nazis.

2500 deaths is not mass death in a country where 90000 people die every year.
So far it seems to be a tradeoff that the people of Sweden have accepted.

